# Cigar Lighter, What is your go to lighter?



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

Well since my triple flame Nibo decided to run away from home :boohoo:, I will now be looking to get a new lighter. Right now i've been using a Bic with some colorful language thrown in there lol. :kev:

I just wanted to see what everyone kind of likes and then i will end up going off to buy one or two.

So post it up my friends, What do you use to light your cigars?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)




----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

David_ESM said:


>


I second this lighter, has worked good so far.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

I have to "third" the Jetlite. It's far and away the best sub $5 lighter you will ever find. Absolutely perfect for carrying around. Reliable enough to depend on, cheap enough you dont care when you lose it 

Now, that said, im a complete lighter whore, so I have like 30 lighters (I just cant help myself). My current favorite triple torch is a Vector I got from Famous (I think it was $13 on the monster?). Its big and heavy and I'm really diggin it... I'll prolly have a new fave in a month though


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

Matches when I can or a vector torch when it decides to work.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Little Buddy
Xikar EX II


----------



## Torqued (May 18, 2011)

David_ESM said:


>


I never can seem to find these @ my local Wally World. I worry about losing my ST Dupont MaxiJet sometimes...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Torqued said:


> I never can seem to find these @ my local Wally World. I worry about losing my ST Dupont MaxiJet sometimes...


Check Rite Aid and Walgreens.

My Wally World didn't have any, walked across the street to Rite Aid and there they were.


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

I use a Bic or a generic rendition of it. Alawys seems to lite eventually, good things come those who wait.


----------



## Torqued (May 18, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Check Rite Aid and Walgreens.
> 
> My Wally World didn't have any, walked across the street to Rite Aid and there they were.


No Rite Aid here, but we do have Walgreens... thanks for the tip.. I'll check it out.


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

I can never seem to find anyplace that has the Jetlite. I will check out the Vector.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Ronson here also, and my Blazer for when I go to a herf or someplace...


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

Coleman torch lighter. I have tried so many cool looking lighters. This one, though, lasts an incredibly long time. It has a large tank.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Trust Jetlight, lights every time!


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

My dupont maxijet..

But i'm itching to pull the trigger on a Xikar Trezo. I love that lighter!


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

Here's a link to the coleman I use. Apparently, there are different ones. The piston one is really nice. It loads really easily. The fuel port is standard, so no need for adaptors. I just ordered a back up one 

Amazon.com: Coleman Piston Wind Resistant Lighter - Green UJF410014X: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Xikar Exodus Soft Flame and when I am out in the wind...Ronson.


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

Its so freakin' hot here in Virginia that I might just start using a magnifying glass and save my butane for winter.:flame:


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

a 2 dollar jobbie from Xtremedeal.com.. i think.. cheap enough that it doesnt matter where it goes to.. as long as i have another. lol The more you order the cheaper they are.
I'll try get some pics up soon.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

penguinshockey said:


> Its so freakin' hot here in Virginia that I might just start using a magnifying glass and save my butane for winter.:flame:


I wish i had he same problem. We havent seen the sun since last october in the bay area


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

I usually use matches, but when I use a lighter it's my Ronson, it's been a great lighter, best 2.50 I ever spent (I think it was only 2.50)


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Model #29 Lotus! 

Lately I've been Torch Toasting the foot, then lighting with a Match! I kinda like it! :ss

Today I'm looking for a Soft Flame windless!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Kampaigner said:


> I can never seem to find anyplace that has the Jetlite.


Cdn Tire has the Jetlites for $14 cdn. Not the bargain up here that they are in the US.

My preferance would be either something from Deal Extreme if you are pinching pennies or a Xikar from an on-line vender from the US if you have the coin. The Dealextreme lighters have no shipping charge but take about 3-4 weeks to get here. Dollarama has some $1 cheapies that I use...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I have a couple of these from Deal Extreme.










Bought like a dozen. Don't care if they break of if I forget them or give to someone. Still prefer the Ronson though.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Big +1 to the Ronson Jetlite. I love these things.



Torqued said:


> I never can seem to find these


PM sent.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Zippo always lights and I use the new formula zippo fuel and cant taste any additional flavor.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I use my IM Corona (or substitute bic) unless it's windy out, then it's Ronson or Xikar Crossover


----------



## Tan18_01 (Jun 2, 2011)

A cheap torch lighter of deal extreme is what I normally use, although its a bit big to carry around haha.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

I had a zippo made for me with my unit patch and the engineer sign. Than I bought on of those 8 dollar butane inserts. It lasts longer than the lotus lighter and never failed me yet.


----------



## Fatboy501 (May 11, 2011)

zippo


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

Frodo said:


> Cdn Tire has the Jetlites for $14 cdn. Not the bargain up here that they are in the US.


I think i will see if i can find any at our local Canadian tire's. If so at least it can hold me up until i find another one as well.


----------



## TheBelgiumWaffle (Mar 9, 2011)

My Calibri Single Jet with a side punch cutter


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Vector gunmetal and satin triple flame. Lights every time with the 5X distilled vector butane. can be had on monster for $17.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

fivespdcat said:


> I use my IM Corona (or substitute bic) unless it's windy out, then it's Ronson or Xikar Crossover


Abe..how are you liking the CrossOver? I keep putting in a bid on them but some A hole keeps hiking it up at the last minute...and I'm not going to go over $25...or will I?


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Zfog said:


> Trust Jetlight, lights every time!


JetLite as well. :rockon:


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> I have a couple of these from Deal Extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the one i was talking about.
Love it


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

David_ESM said:


>


 x2 :biggrin1:


----------



## ke4mcl (Jun 17, 2010)

zippo with the low odor zippo brand fuel.


----------



## Hakosuka (Jun 7, 2011)

I love my Xikar Executive single-flame torch lighter.


----------



## cajennin (Jun 11, 2011)

Nibo Space 6 Triple flame


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Zippo with a torch lighter insert. I know there's better lighters out there. I don't care. I love the sound of the Zippo!


----------



## cajennin (Jun 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Zippo with a torch lighter insert. I know there's better lighters out there. I don't care. I love the sound of the Zippo!


The Z-insert is my second favorite and I carry it about as often as my Nibo.


----------



## Hoghunter (Mar 28, 2011)

I bought a ronson and it didnt work. Im gonna pick up a new one tomorrow


----------



## RedZeppelin (Jun 2, 2011)

After all the praise the Ronson is getting I picked one up at my local Rite-Aid just to give it a shot.



> I bought a ronson and it didnt work. Im gonna pick up a new one tomorrow


And I'm keeping the receipt until I test it. 

I'm also considering getting the butane insert for my old Zippo.


----------



## mb2006 (Aug 16, 2009)

this 








yes , zippo .


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

I have tried Walgreen, CVS, and Wal-Mart.... no luck finding the Jetlite. The only place I found with them is CigarKing and they are charging $14 for them. We don't have Rite-Aid here... any online vendors that have a good price on these babies?


----------



## Bunner (Apr 5, 2011)

i use a ronson as well. works everytime!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I use a Colibri Trifecta. Lights on the beach in the wind, and has a huge butane tank.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Cigar Savor dual torch lighter,hasn't given me any problems in two years.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

I need some of those Ronsons to keep in the garage.


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

Bad Finger said:


>


And where do i find one of these big sexy lighters. Looks like a badass!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

It actually looks like a kitchen torch... For torching the top of a creme brulee.

Edit: Just went to amazon and searched kitchen torch and what do you think I found? http://www.amazon.com/BonJour-Creme...17VA/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1308263204&sr=8-8


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Home Depot....

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-100564678/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> Home Depot....
> 
> Bernzomatic Butane Micro Torch Kit - 2880116 at The Home Depot


And when you're done lighting your sticks with this, you can the solder you copper pipes


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Xikar Executive for me.


----------



## Skull (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm with the other guys.I use the Benzomatic. It works great and dosnt need filling every often.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

havanajohn said:


> I use a Colibri Trifecta. Lights on the beach in the wind, and has a huge butane tank.


That's cool. kinda looks like a Cylon centurion. :nerd:

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## gravebelly (Apr 17, 2011)

Upon using several lighters my go to lighter is a match! Cigar is better tassting imho. I will never use anything else unless the matches are no longer made :hat:


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

If you're looking for Ronson Jetlites, Fleabay has some listed.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

1029henry said:


> If you're looking for Ronson Jetlites, Fleabay has some listed.


They are all $10 and up though. These guys ( http://www.slipperyrockcigars.com/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=357) have them for $4.50 + shipping so if you get 2 or more or get some other stuff it will be cheaper than most places I've seen


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

Think I posted already.. but.. after trying a bunch of torch lighters I have settled with the coleman tank lighter. It fires up every time and holds a ton of fuel.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Cigar Noob said:


> They are all $10 and up though. These guys ( http://www.slipperyrockcigars.com/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=357) have them for $4.50 + shipping so if you get 2 or more or get some other stuff it will be cheaper than most places I've seen


They usually have them at Walmart for $3 each. If you can't find them at your local WM call around to Rite Aid or CVS and ask. FleaBay usually has them by the dozen with free shipping: Display of 12 Ronson Jetlite Butane Torch Lighters Lot | eBay

At this price you'll never need a lighter again...ever.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Kampaigner said:


> Well since my triple flame Nibo decided to run away from home :boohoo:, I will now be looking to get a new lighter. Right now i've been using a Bic with some colorful language thrown in there lol. :kev:
> 
> I just wanted to see what everyone kind of likes and then i will end up going off to buy one or two.
> 
> So post it up my friends, What do you use to light your cigars?


DuPont X-Tend pricy but worth every penny IMHO!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Cigary said:


> They usually have them at Walmart for $3 each. If you can't find them at your local WM call around to Rite Aid or CVS and ask. FleaBay usually has them by the dozen with free shipping: Display of 12 Ronson Jetlite Butane Torch Lighters Lot | eBay
> 
> At this price you'll never need a lighter again...ever.


Tried everything locally. Nothing. I've found them at a head shop and a cigar shop but they were $15ea. I really don't need 12 lighters, just 1 maybe 2.


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

I was using a bugatti that came with the CI 18 pack sampler. I'm mainly posting here because I have 2 butane lighters and both worked for a bit but now just flame initially but goes right out. It happens on both so I'm assuming I'm doing something wrong. Any ideas?


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Darkavenger said:


> I was using a bugatti that came with the CI 18 pack sampler. I'm mainly posting here because I have 2 butane lighters and both worked for a bit but now just flame initially but goes right out. It happens on both so I'm assuming I'm doing something wrong. Any ideas?


This is typically a symptom of a lighter that has some component of air in the tank as it was not "purged" before it was refilled. Try and purge the lighter of all fuel by depressing the bottom fill tube with something that allows the butane in the lighter to "vent" to the atmosphere. Make sure to listen for all of the butane to be expelled.

Now with the lighter dry - Get yourself a q-tip and some denatured alcohol. Dip the swab in the alcohol and then swab the area where the butane is normally released from the torch opening. Discard the q tip.

Then refill by placing the butane tank over the fill tube and depressing in one steady motion. Do not move the tank up and down during this process in a bursting mode as this "may" also induce air. Hold can depressed until a small bit of butane is released from the sides of the fill tube or about 1 min has elapsed.

Then turn the fuel adjuster up just a little bit and test fire.


----------



## Partially Deaf (Jun 25, 2011)

I've been looking around for days for a Ronson JetLite. I went to 2 different Walmarts, 2 Rite aids, a Walgreens, and a CVS; nobody has them right now. So, I'm just using a zippo for now.


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

I really needed another light after my wife dropped my Vector in the river when we were tubing, so i ran into this thread and went on ebay to find these Ronsons. I bought one from andystl on ebay for almost $10 with shipping included which is a lot for what its worth but I hate going to walmart and didnt want to waste my time in case they didnt have it. They arent lying about this thing being built like a tank. Feels very very solid. Lights very well. Id prob find a package next time, like a package of three or sumthin.


----------



## kalashxwar (Aug 22, 2010)

I just found the walmart by me has the ronson jet lite lighters back in stock so I bought 2, and also use a Z-plus insert for my zippo.


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

About 6 months ago, I scored a 4 pack of Ronson Jetlites on Ebay for $20.00, with free shipping. The deals come and go, so you gotta keep an eye out for them.


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

Another vote for the Ronson. Love mine!


----------



## Cajun (Jun 29, 2011)

An old gander mountain single jet lighter that I found on the ground the campground. It is actually nicely sized, about zippo size and made by Colibri. And best yet, free.


----------



## psycho_meatball (Jun 28, 2011)

i love my z-plus insert for my zippo. it has worked every time and hasn't failed me yet. i do have to fill it about once a week though which is the only down side.


----------



## Partially Deaf (Jun 25, 2011)

1029henry said:


> About 6 months ago, I scored a 4 pack of Ronson Jetlites on Ebay for $20.00, with free shipping. The deals come and go, so you gotta keep an eye out for them.


Do you have any for sale? :kiss:


----------



## jsjohnson1969 (Jun 29, 2011)

1 xikar cutter/lighter ultra combo
1 xikar executive
1 xikar eclipse
I love xikar if you cant tell..(cant beat the warranty)

1 rocky patel 3 jet, (got it at the festival when i got to meet him)


----------



## SexySlayer (Apr 11, 2011)

For me a pink zippo with a butane torch insert I got for christmas.


----------



## btb01 (May 29, 2011)

Back when I was smoking a pipe more than cigars, I bought an IM Corona Old Boy and fell in love with it, so now I use it for my cigars too. Works great (I mean, fire's fire), except when it's windy out (even slightly)… need to either locate my torch lighter (had an awesome camping one, but it's packed away with my gear somewhere) or get a new one. I mostly smoke outside at home, so I'm thinking about one of those kitchen torches (have friend whose dad uses one as his at-home cigar lighter… they work well, plus they're fun to play with).

HavanaJohn: that Colibri Trifecta is awesome! I wonder if they make one in black… hmm.


----------



## PenguinsFan88 (Jun 27, 2011)

Bought a Colibri Firebird on Saturday that is "ok" at best. I was planning on buying a Xikar "EX" lighter but due to not being able to find the good triple-refined fue for itl here...I said to hell with it. I still would love one though.

However, I grabbed two Ronson Jetlites yesterday (one for me to use in the future as a 3rd backup) and I'm happy as can be. I tried one out yesterday afternoon and for a $12 lighter that was purchased at Canadian Tire, it's awesome. I can toast a mean cigar with that bad boy like nothing. Plus it looks and feels nicer than my Colibri Firebird IMO.


----------



## btb01 (May 29, 2011)

After a very breezy evening smoking out on the balcony, I'm definitely gonna need a torch of some sort. Something else to spend a little cash on… my wife will be thrilled! :laugh:


----------



## livedavid (Jun 5, 2011)

I have a few, but tonight I went to a True Utility Firewire Classic


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I have a new go to...

Its a Xikar tabletop

I changed it up a little bit though I pulled out the stickers that were in the lighter and replaced it with carbon fiber










the picture doesn't do it justice, camera phone picture


----------



## SexySlayer (Apr 11, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> I have a new go to...
> 
> Its a Xikar tabletop
> 
> ...


I've seen the lighter, it looks way better in person


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Perseverance paid off. I hit up my 4th Walgreens and finally hit the jackpot. They had 4 Jetlites and I grabbed 2 of them. They seem much sturdier than the similarly priced crappy lighters. They were $4.99. I'm glad to finally have a decent lighter to fire up my sticks with. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

My new Go-To is my 1926 Dunhill liftarm lighter. Just got it working again yesterday and love it!


----------

